# How to get the best landlord insurance



## MatthewRochford (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, I've deleted this post and will take a look at your sponsored content page.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2017)

If it looks like pork and comes in a can it might be spam.


----------



## MatthewRochford (Apr 10, 2017)

Actually, there's some good advice in this article.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 10, 2017)

MatthewRochford said:


> Actually, there's some good advice in this article.



I deleted your URL from the body of your post. We have a sponsor forum if you would like to look into that .   to the site


----------



## MatthewRochford (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, where is the sponsor forum located?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2017)

MatthewRochford said:


> Thanks, where is the sponsor forum located?



http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=22750


----------



## frodo (Apr 10, 2017)

I require a small $20.00 fee for every sponsored link you post


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 10, 2017)

frodo said:


> I require a small $20.00 fee for every sponsored link you post



Checks in the mail.....


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Checks in the mail.....



He measures money by the pound, carefull how much you ask for.:rofl:


----------



## frodo (Apr 11, 2017)

how to get the best landlord?

take a video of the entire property before you move your stuff in

then take a video of the entire property when you move out

if your landlord tries to keep your deposit,  show him the video and tell him you are going to show it to a judge


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Apr 16, 2017)

I got the best landlord by doing his work for him. If he raises the rent, I raise my prices 

Phil


----------

